# Good Wine eh?



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone has any good Wine review sites or forums. I like wine...... a lot.... XX) 

Any sites or apps for me?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i've never use wine reviews, but i do try out various types until i find what i like
go to your local lcbo and ask
sometimes they do know what they are talking about
also the wine stores in the large grocery stores aren't too bad either and actually have stuff on sale

i'm a big fan of cdn. merlot
inexpensive, lots of flavour and very versatile
it's great for summer if you chill it in the fridge


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

I've experimented with lots of wine, and had the good fortune to taste some very expensive wines, but, to be perfectly honest, I just don't have much appreciation for wine. I like a glass now and then, but my preference is definitely beer.

Cheers


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Personally I stay away from the outlets in the grocery stores. All the wines are from a conglomerate and are quite frequently not even up to VQA standards. Blended wines based on juice shipped from wherever in giant tankers. Bleh. There are some decent wines to be had there but it's pretty hard to pick the good out of the plonk. I once went in and after a cheerful greeting was guided to their brand new blend of Cabernet and Sauvignon. Not exactly the sweetest grapes in the bushel over there.

The LCBO will carry all the same stuff and then some. You don't have to go to the Vintages section but there are lots of awesome choices there.

If you ever get a chance to hear Konrad Edjbich (edited for spelling) on the CBC, he's always good from some recommendations.

Natalie McLean is a journalist and author who I enjoy reading (http://www.nataliemaclean.com/index.asp).

Good luck.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i like plonk wine
when i have parties, nobody can really tell the difference after 3 glasses...'


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Sorry for the horrible mispelling of poor Konrad's appelation...

http://gremolata.com/ejbich.htm to reach Konrad Edjbich.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Yes, Nat Decants is an email newsletter that I get that is pretty good.
(Natalie MacLean that Macified mentions)

But to be honest at the LCBO, I usually go with the best looking bottle in the type of wine I like (Merlot, Shiraz etc) 
I am a whore for good looking design 

The one I tried on the weekend that was awesome was Trapiche. 
That came highly recommended by a weekly column in our newspaper.
And rightly so.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I am a fan of California reds, and enjoy a bottle every weekend - my two usual wineries are Fetzer and Delicato. Moderately priced, good stuff, better than many of the ubiquitous Mondavi and Gallo wines in my opinion. Other good California wineries in a similar vein are Beringer and Kendall-Jackson. You won't go wrong with any of these.

There are loads of wine review sites, some better than others. Now go get busy with Google, eh?


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Kenwood from California produces the excellent Artist Series....

Or just do like teeterboy and go for the pretty label...


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

I get Nat's newsletter as well and have enjoyed quite a few wines based on her recommendations. I didn't know what a pinot noir was a year ago, but think that they are my new favorites.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

truth be told, when i look to try a new bottle, i must hold it in my hands for a few minutes and get a "vibe"
i'm about 90 percent good on picking what i like

just call me the wine whisperer...


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> truth be told, when i look to try a new bottle, i must hold it in my hands for a few minutes and get a "vibe"
> i'm about 90 percent good on picking what i like
> 
> just call me the wine whisperer...



Next time you are in the LCBO talk to some of the bottles. Post up a recommendation and I'll try it out. Kind of like eaves dropping on someones conversation.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Macified said:


> Next time you are in the LCBO talk to some of the bottles. Post up a recommendation and I'll try it out. Kind of like eaves dropping on someones conversation.


i'll try to use my "powers" for good, not evil


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

http://www.manischewitz.com/

Best wine in the world.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> http://www.manischewitz.com/
> 
> Best wine in the world.


Reminded me of fruity Lysol, so I washed the loo with it....

Has a warning label: For external use only....


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I like Taylor Fladgate port myself, but as far as wine goes, I like the stuff from these Aussies...

http://www.rosemountestate.com/index.asp

The blended Shiraz/Cabernet is a nice red to try.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Dr.G. said:


> http://www.manischewitz.com/
> 
> Best wine in the world.


methinks the good dr. has his tongue firmly in cheek


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

teeterboy3 said:


> I am a whore for good looking design


I know what you mean... I dig good design and I'm always on the lookout for fresh inspiration. That said, some of the very best wines I've savoured had very mediocre, almost nondescript labels. Book by its cover and all that...

Anyway, the subject of good wine is a highly subjective thing. I like dry reds myself, especially Italian and Spanish wines. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

ArtistSeries said:


> Kenwood from California produces the excellent Artist Series...


Ah yes*, how could we forget. 

_*Not available in Alberta._


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

kps said:


> I like Taylor Fladgate port myself, but as far as wine goes, I like the stuff from these Aussies...


From the ultimate authority on Australian Wines:

A lot of people in this country poo-poo Australian table wines. This is a pity, as many fine Australian wines appeal not only to the Australian pallet, but also to the connisentie of Great Britain.

Blackston Bordeaux is rightly praised as a peppermint-flavoured Burgundy, whilst a good Sidney Syrup can rank with any of the world's best sugary wines. Chateau Blue, too, has won many prizes, not least for it's taste, and it's lingering after-burn. Old Smokey, 1968, has been compared favorably to a Welch Claret, whilst the Australian Wino Society throughly recommend a 1970 Coq du Rodlaver, which, believe me, has a kick on it like a mule! Eight bottles of this and you're _really_ finished. At the opening of the Sydney Bridge Club, they were fishing them out of the main sewers every half an hour.

Of the sparkling wines, the most famous is Perth Pink. This is a bottle with a message in it, and the message is "beware." This is not a wine for drinking. This is a wine for laying down and avoiding. Another good fighting wine is Melbenalvin Yellow, which is particularly heavy, and should be used only for hand-to-hand combat. Quite the reverse is true of Chateau Chunder, which is an Appellation controlle specially grown for those keen on regurgitation. A fine wine which really opens up the sluices at both ends. Real emetic fans will also go for a Hobart Muddy, and a prize-winning Cuve Reserve Chateau Louis San Wagga Wagga, which has a boquet like an aborigine's armpit.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

ROTFLMAO!

Spoken like a true sommelier....

I prize my imported Czech lager above all, but a glass of red with dinner is nice. Any red will do.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Up until the late 80s, I liked wine, but did not have an appreciation for it. I tended to drift towards the likes of Winsertanz, Peisporters and other sweet whites.

A dear friend, now departed opened a wine store in 1986 and until his retirement in 2000, he taught me much about fine wines and I developed a taste for hearty reds.

My favourite red I keep on hand at home is Tignanello by Antinori:










When I am feeling flush, I move up to Sassicaia:










My friend gave me a retirement gift in 2001 which I have not opened to this day. It will be opened on the 10th anniversary of his death in May of 2013. This is that bottle:


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

http://www.wgwines.com has some reviews and an enewsletter


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

SINC said:


> My friend gave me a retirement gift in 2001 which I have not opened to this day. It will be opened on the 10th anniversary of his death in May of 2013.


What a great way to bring back fond memories of an old friend. I hope you enjoy it.

Something else, which you probably know, that you might want to keep in mind when you're enjoying those 'hearty' reds, is that they're full of great antioxidants and other compounds that are protecting you from heart disease. So enjoy!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Michael, I spoke the truth. Sadly, AS has no taste for fine wine. He has fine views on certain political, social and economic issues, but when it comes to wine he is a neophyte. C'est la vie ............ c'est la vin.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> C'est la vie ............ c'est la vin.


As my grade nine french teacher sang (in class) Vive le vin, vive le raisin! 

Edited for the sake of national unity. Speaking of _Sake..._


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

SINC, 
We may not agree on much but we seem to have similar taste in Wine - Opus is great and one that I keep in my cellar for the really special occasions.
Sassicaia is a classic and Tignanello usually good (but uneven lately).

Now of course this my palette is quite primitive as I have yet found an appreciation for Manischewitz...


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

My favourite wine website is www.cellartracker.com.

It's a community of people who use the site's software to manage their cellars and, at the same time, post their tasting notes for the world to see. (I believe users have the option of not doing so, too.) Even though it takes time to find out whether your tastes mesh with a particular person's, it's still an invaluable source of first-hand information on thousands of wines.

As for buying strategy, to the greatest extent possible I try to avoid "industrial" wine from huge producers; instead I look for smaller-production wines with more distinctive character. (Sometimes the wineries are owned by megacorporations, but the wine remains the work of an individual vintner.) Also, I avoid anything with an animal on the label -- the Yellowtails and Little Penguins of this world are almost always dreck. Because of those criteria, I do about 80% of my shopping in the SAQ's equivalent of the "Vintages" section (Selection), which doesn't always mean spending a whole lot more.

Asking for advice at your local store is generally worthwhile, but it can be a bit of a crap shoot. Even if the person is very knowledgeable and has tasted the wine you're interested in, you still need to find out whether you can trust their taste. Asking their opinion of a wine you already know you like or dislike can help you figure out how to take their advice on wines you don't know.

Since this thread has also veered into personal preferences...

My tastes in reds run to the lighter side. I'd drink a lot more New Zealand pinot noir if I could get a decent, affordable selection here in QC; instead I gravitate more towards the Loire, some crus Beaujolais (even more than elsewhere, the key is avoiding nasty, mass-produced plonk), Burgundy, Savoie, and, on the heartier side, Italian, Spanish and Portuguese reds from various regions.

From North America, I've found California reds generally too concentrated and high in alcohol for my taste, but have enjoyed zinfandels by the Ridge winery and the few Oregon pinot noirs I've had (rarely available here). BC is also producing some interesting reds now, but they're hardly ever seen this far east. From Ontario, I'm dying to try the new pinots from Le Clos Jordanne, but suspect I won't get the chance for a while. 

Haven't been impressed by many Australians and South Americans, but again I think this has to do with a general stylistic preference. However, from Oz I've enjoyed everything I've tried from Yalumba even though "on paper" I should hate it.

In whites, dry wines from Alsace, Sancerre, Muscadet, Vouvray, riesling from Germany, various wines northern Italy, certain Spanish whites, sauvignon blanc from New Zealand -- as long as it has well-balanced fruit and acidity, minimal or no oak and no obvious flaws I'm probably going to be happy (though it's possible for a wine to fit all those criteria and still suck...). I also have a major weakness for really good dessert wine, especially anything botrytized. But that's a whole other story.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

mrjimmy said:


> As my grade nine french teacher sang (in class) Vive la vin, vive la raisin! Or is it 'le'...


Back to Grade 9 French with you! _Le vin_ and _le raisin_ are indeed masculine.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

bryanc said:


> From the ultimate authority on Australian Wines:
> 
> A lot of people in this country poo-poo Australian table wines. This is a pity, as many fine Australian wines appeal not only to the Australian pallet, but also to the connisentie of Great Britain.
> 
> ...


ah, Monty Python, we miss you


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i lean towards french reds like merlots, but recently have been buying cdn. grown merlots
i used to like beaujolais (not the nouveau crap) but it became too popular i.e. over priced and so i love to find good value
i used to like californian stuff
never had like aussie or italian (found italian too "chalky") and never had enough exposure to aussie stuff, but haven't been impressed when i tried the few i have

the best rule of wine is what i heard from a famous wine taster many years ago; "drink what you like, just don't tell me what to drink"

advice that has served me well

a Gewertztraminer is still my favourite for a special fish dinner
but have found that salmon (my fav. fish) goes best with a light red (learned that trick at the world famous "Salmon House on the Hill" in BC
especially grilled or BBQ salmon in the summer with a chilled merlot - mmmm mmm good !!


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> the best rule of wine is what i heard from a famous wine taster many years ago; "drink what you like, just don't tell me what to drink"


Very wise...and yet there's a category of people who always boggle my mind, though I won't presume to tell them what to drink: those who refuse to even try white wine, dessert wine, Canadian wine, or [insert grape/region/whatever]. I mean, I have yet to try a syrah/shiraz that knocked my socks off, but I still keep trying them when the opportunity arises. And even though I'm pretty sure there is currently no Quebec red worth buying, I will still try it if offered.

To me, wine appreciation is a fun hobby because it involves trying different things, learning what qualities I appreciate in a wine, and, above all, discovering new flavours. I can't imagine finding one thing I like and sticking to it to the exclusion of all else, but that seems to be a fairly common approach to wine. I just don't get it. (Which is not to say that your passion for merlot makes you one of those people; you only become one when you will pass up something very good just because it isn't merlot.)

Is there anyone here who will admit to such a view and explain him/herself? 

BTW, I don't know what your price range is, but Louis Jadot's Beaujolais-Villages (Combe aux Jacques) is a good buy at about $16. Not merlot, though, but gamay.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> BTW, I don't know what your price range is, but Louis Jadot's Beaujolais-Villages (Combe aux Jacques) is a good buy at about $16. Not merlot, though, but gamay


are you kidding?
that used to be a stock item when i was into beajolais before i thought they became too pricey in my opinion and i just like finding the next "hot" and cheap item

i just like value for the dollar but that bottle brings back many memories


i never pass up a chance to try something new

recently at a friend's house i cam across a great idea for after dinner drinks
dry white sherry (Amontilado) with almonds and olives
an absolutely wonderful taste experience 
two of use went thru half a bottle very easily

and such a unique way instead of the typical sweet after dinner drinks along with dessert

u just gotta try....

something else i gotta stock...


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Visited the Cave Spring's winery last June and had lunch at the Inn On The Twenty. It was a beautiful sunny day and we sat overlooking the main street in Jordan Ontario enjoying a bottle of their ‘05 Chardonnay Musque. It was fabulous. What a delicious treat.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

mrjimmy said:


> Visited the Cave Spring's winery last June and had lunch at the Inn On The Twenty. It was a beautiful sunny day and we sat overlooking the main street in Jordan Ontario enjoying a bottle of their ‘05 Chardonnay Musque. It was fabulous. What a delicious treat.



i've been to Inn on the 20 a few times and the food is great and wines are very good
a world class restaurant and a world class view
also a little antiques mall nearby that has some great deals and great selection


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> i've been to Inn on the 20 a few times and the food is great and wines are very good
> a world class restaurant and a world class view
> also a little antiques mall nearby that has some great deals and great selection


Absolutely. The pairing of the Musque and lunch was fantastic. We were the only ones on the patio with a big umbrella shading us and jazz playing on the outdoor speakers. A really good day!


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

My faves at different price levels:

Cheap - Farnese - Italy - Primitivo - $9

Moderate - Wolf Blass - Australia - All reds $15 to $20

Expensive - I don't drink enough to judge :lmao:


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Cork'd is a pretty neat social sharing site for comparing and recommending various drinks.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

What the heck, thought I'd resurrect this thread.

I still prefer forthright California reds (current favourite being Dancing Bull ZInfandel) however I happened upon Dan Aykroyd's Cabernet Merlot (Diamond Estates winery in Ontario, I believe). Very nice - go get yourself some! :clap:


----------



## machael (Apr 27, 2008)

edit: dead link


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey fellow winos,
Have any of you tried any of the new iPhone wine apps? 

i.e Wine Snob, Wine Enthusiast, Wine Cellar? 


I haven't yet, but am thinking about it, over a bottle wine..


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Hail corkmaster,
The master of the cork,
He knows which wine goes with fish or pork!

Hail corkmaster,
The master of the cork...


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Ahh an old thread, like a fine wine...

Here are a couple of cheap and cheerfuls we discovered this winter. Both are medium to full bodied, delicious and under $10.00 in Ontario.

MEZZOMONDO 2006 NEGROAMARO SALENTO

Full flavoured Italian red can that easily compete in the $20-$25 range. Steadily increasing in price in the last six months due to popularity I suppose.

FUZION. 

An Argentinean red which is a blend of Shiraz and Malbec grapes. Ridiculously popular among the young wine crowd in the last 8 months or so. It routinely sells out at the LCBO.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

We recently bought a case of last year's Fuzion. I hear this year's vintage is even better. Lovely red for dirt cheap (works out to be seven and a half bucks a bottle and it tastes like it's quadruple that).


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I've tried the Mezzamondo--my boyfriend put me on to it. It's a very nice wine at a surprisingly cheap price.

I have to admit that I have a fondness for wines with funny names... tried a bottle of Cat's Pee on a Gooseberry Bush this weekend. Pretty good, and the name is definitely a conversation starter.  The same vineyard makes a nice red called Tom Cat.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Sonal said:


> I've tried the Mezzamondo--my boyfriend put me on to it. It's a very nice wine at a surprisingly cheap price.
> 
> I have to admit that I have a fondness for wines with funny names... tried a bottle of Cat's Pee on a Gooseberry Bush this weekend. Pretty good, and the name is definitely a conversation starter.  The same vineyard makes a nice red called Tom Cat.


You must like Fat Bastard.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

mrjimmy said:


> You must like Fat Bastard.


Haven't tried it yet, but it's caught my eye a few times. I should pick it up next.

I'm not a particularly sophisticated wine drinker... the subversive part of me likes the funny names in the frequently (though not necessarily) pretentious world of wines.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

It can take a lot of resources and drinking to make headway in the field, so I decided to concentrate my efforts on Cabernet Franc ( Konrad Ejbich called it 'Ontario's grape'). Suits my taste preference, supports the domestic wine industry, there are many to choose from/ compare in a varied price range, and most are VQA.
One thing about Vintages at LCBO, most of the supply is very limited. As one employee told a customer-' I can't tell you much about the Vintages wines, most are here and gone in 2 weeks'. If you find something you like, it could be gone before you get back to the store. I was enjoying the Rosehall Run Cabernet Franc, but I exhausted the local Vintages supply of 4 bottles. I was trying out something that did well in reviews- Black Prince, but again, supply dried up before I could even give it a second taste.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

We've learned much the same thing, fell. If you find something you really like in the Vintages section, snap up a second bottle (or a case, if that's your speed) ASAP, lest it disappear and be replaced by something else.

Although that can be part of the fun, of course.

We've also found that there can be amazing wines which have been quickly bought up at one LCBO in the city, yet in another neighbourhood there might be dozens of bottles of the same wine still in stock; it pays to get a staffer to do a little hunting for you via the in-house database. We've sometimes had to jump across town in pursuit of a particular vintage but it's been worth it - we've done it to buy several bottle of something we're confident is truly excellent and then give them as gifts come Christmas and birthdays, that sort of thing.


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

Max said:


> We recently bought a case of last year's Fuzion. I hear this year's vintage is even better. Lovely red for dirt cheap (works out to be seven and a half bucks a bottle and it tastes like it's quadruple that).


Stop telling people about Fuzion, it sells out to soon already.

John


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Fuzion makes great use of Argentina's Malbec grape... in 2004 I did an amazing wine tour in Argentina which was heavily focused on Malbec's which were, at the time, not very well known out outside of Argentina.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

jlcinc said:


> Stop telling people about Fuzion, it sells out to soon already.
> 
> John


LOL - too late, John. By the time I came to the party, word was most definitely out. Maybe a month ago I was telling anyone who would listen about the stuff and the replies I'd be getting were almost jaded - 'yeah, we've been into it already.' I had the distinct impression that I was among the last to know about it.

We have half a case left though... but the experience has given me a taste for finding great unheralded wines that don't break the bank.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

That Fuzion is pretty good--and almost always sold out.

My tastes are always on the really sweet side. I would drink only dessert wines if I could get away with it, particularly the German and Austrian products.

Some of the 20 Bees wines are pretty good at a reasonable price, though a little less good than before the winery was bought out.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Max said:


> We recently bought a case of last year's Fuzion. I hear this year's vintage is even better. Lovely red for dirt cheap (works out to be seven and a half bucks a bottle and it tastes like it's quadruple that).


I like Fuzion and buy it from time to time. (You and I are not alone: AFAIK it's the single best selling wine in Quebec.) But I have to disagree on the quality level it delivers. It is excellent for its price, but personally I would be disappointed in any wine over $15 or so that wasn't clearly superior to Fuzion.

The white is also surprisingly good, BTW. Inexpensive, drinkable white wine is notoriously hard to find, but Fuzion does it.


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

100% good for an inexpensive bottle but not a great bottle of wine.

John


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

G-Mo said:


> Fuzion makes great use of Argentina's Malbec grape... in 2004 I did an amazing wine tour in Argentina which was heavily focused on Malbec's which were, at the time, not very well known out outside of Argentina.


Malbec is actually native to France, though it's true that they now grow far more of it in Argentina. 

If you want to try a French malbec, pick up some Cahors. Be warned that it's going to be drier and more tannic than most Argentinian versions. If you're going to experiment, start on the low end. Most of the more expensive ones need some years in the cellar to soften up the tannins.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Macfury said:


> I would drink only dessert wines if I could get away with it


Ditto, but we don't see many Austrian and German wines around here, and those we do tend to be very expensive. 

Fortunately I'm happy with plenty of what's available from France and Italy. Except Sauternes, which usually carries a big premium just for being Sauternes, not necessarily due to quality.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

jlcinc said:


> Stop telling people about Fuzion, it sells out to soon already.
> 
> John


Based on the good reviews here I picked up a bottle of *Fuzion Alta* today, to go with our pasta & porcini mushroom dinner tomorrow. Maybe Fuzion is selling out in Ontario but at our local SAQ (_Société des alcools du Québec_) they had loads of it in stock.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm going to try out this Fuzion. I love cheap wine.


----------



## arminia (Jan 27, 2005)

*MF since you like sweet have you tried this?*

Domaine Pinnacle - Welcome


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

A very good friend who owned a wine store here in Alberta, gave me this bottle back in 1990. He passed on in '03, but before he did he wanted me to drink it in 2009 for my 65th birthday.

Curious as to it's value, I looked it up and was astounded by how much this bottle is worth.

I hate to drink it this coming June 25.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

We've indulged in Fuzion Shiraz | Malbec more than anything else in recent months; so very nice especially when price is considered. Fuzion Malbec | Tempranillo is also great. Both are always in stock and easy to find in my neck of the woods.

Recently we tried a bottle of Oyster Bay Merlot. Loved it; will get a bottle again soon.

Next up: Settler's Cove Merlot.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Ha Ha.. Vintage Monty P ( pun un in tended!)*



bryanc said:


> From the ultimate authority on Australian Wines:
> 
> A lot of people in this country poo-poo Australian table wines. This is a pity, as many fine Australian wines appeal not only to the Australian pallet, but also to the connisentie of Great Britain.
> 
> ...



The Aussies know how to do IT!

How about a little Penfolds mate!

Penfolds Grange is without doubt one of Australia's and the world's most famous wines. From humble beginnings in the 1950's, Grange has maintained its place as Australia's most prestigious red wine over four decades and lead the charge of Australian wines onto the world market. Today, it is a wine of international fame challenging the First Growths of Bordeaux as the Worlds best. And like the First Growth wines of Bordeaux such is the reputation of Grange that each vintage is eagerly awaited by collectors both in Australia and overseas making it also one of the world's great wine investments. Penfolds Grange is a wine of extraordinary dimension and power. Richly textured, intensely concentrated and packed with fruit sweetness, these wines, regardless of vintage, require medium to long-term cellaring. They develop into immensely complex, beguiling wines that seduce the senses.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Settlers Cove ain't bad....*



The Doug said:


> We've indulged in Fuzion Shiraz | Malbec more than anything else in recent months; so very nice especially when price is considered. Fuzion Malbec | Tempranillo is also great. Both are always in stock and easy to find in my neck of the woods.
> 
> Recently we tried a bottle of Oyster Bay Merlot. Loved it; will get a bottle again soon.
> 
> Next up: Settler's Cove Merlot.




as $45,000 might a little steep for most tastes, how about a more modest Grange.

The 1997 vintage is made predominantly from Shiraz (96%) with a small amount of Cabernet Sauvignon (4%) added.A very refined Grange with great power and concentration but without the bulky palate weight. Very deep brick red colour. Magnificent nose with aroma of vanilla confectionary, violets and spice - almost perfumed. The palate flavours are very concentrated, with dark chocolate, spice, ripe plum, mocha & vanilla over a very peppery background. Outstanding length and depth. Fine firmish tannins, dry yet perfectly balanced. The aftertaste heralds a magnificent finish and lasts for several minutes with plum, mocha and liquorice evident. 
Cellar 5 - 8 years (2007 - 2010) 
Alc/vol 14%
RATING: 96/100

VALUE: XXXX/5

https://www.nicks.com.au/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductId=7199

And only $A5988 a dozen!
($C5867 0r mere $US5588)

Wow has Loonie and Kangaroo risen along with commodities eh?_


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm glad this thread popped up--from recommendations on this thread, I tried Fuzion this summer, and it was a great wine for the price. So thank you everyone who mentioned it.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

The Doug said:


> Recently we tried a bottle of Oyster Bay Merlot. Loved it; will get a bottle again soon.


Being married to a kiwi and having lived there for a while with a father-in-law who is a domestic wine connoisseur and having done my fair share of sampling, I can tell you that Oyster Bay's whites are much better than their reds!!


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Agree re Kiwi whites ...*



G-Mo said:


> Being married to a kiwi and having lived there for a while with a father-in-law who is a domestic wine connoisseur and having done my fair share of sampling, I can tell you that Oyster Bay's whites are much better than their reds!!


Even the cheaper ZED is very good!
As for Reds, cross the Tasman.

Clancy's ( the Legendary Red) for example is quite a good drop for the price ($C19)

Peter Lehmann Wines - Product Detail: Clancy's Red


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

SINC said:


> A very good friend who owned a wine store here in Alberta, gave me this bottle back in 1990. He passed on in '03, but before he did he wanted me to drink it in 2009 for my 65th birthday.
> 
> Curious as to it's value, I looked it up and was astounded by how much this bottle is worth.
> 
> I hate to drink it this coming June 25.


For the record, I didn't drink it.

Hmmm, now what to do with it?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

> ...Clancy's ( the Legendary Red) for example is quite a good drop for the price ($C19)
> 
> Peter Lehmann Wines - Product Detail: Clancy's Red




Kewl, thanks - Clancy's Red is on my um... to do list.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

SINC said:


> Hmmm, now what to do with it?


At that price, just look at it and smile.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

SINC said:


> Hmmm, now what to do with it?


Drink it, or sell it. IMHO.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

SINC said:


> For the record, I didn't drink it.


You only live once. I'd raise a glass to your friend's memory, and another to your own continuing good health. Drink it!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

bryanc said:


> You only live once. I'd raise a glass to your friend's memory, and another to your own continuing good health. Drink it!


Now THAT is the best advice ever!

Will do, but now to figure out an occasion. beejacon


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Tried a bottle of Finca Flichman Malbec 2008 this evening. Only a few cents more than the oft-mentioned Fuzion, but even nicer (to my palate at least). Another winner from Argentina - very enjoyable. :clap:


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Had some Gray Fox Cabernet Sauvignon 2009 with supper tonight. An enjoyable, inexpensive California red. Nice.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

I see this thread has aged nicely since we last saw it.

A favourite white these days is the Georges Duboeuf Cotes Du Rhone. Inexpensive and delicious.

This summer was all about Rose. La Vieille Ferme made an excellent one. The first batch of the season was very dry and excellent when chilled to near freezing. The next batch was a bit sweeter and didn't quite make the cut.

Last year's red was Fuzion. Looking for something equally good and inexpensive this year.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Had a bottle of Inniskillin Cabernet Franc 2008 with dinner this evening - wow, so very smooth and pleasant. I think I'll be consuming a number of bottles of this over the Summer. Nice surprise, and good, good sippin'.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

SINC said:


> Will do, but now to figure out an occasion. beejacon


How about it's Monday.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Rps said:


> How about it's Monday.


I second that! Toasting your friend is what makes the occasion special. Life's too short to wait.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Here's my summer pick so far:

*OGIER COTES DU VENTOUX ROSE* 

When a rose is pale in colour, you can almost be sure it's going to be delicious. This one meets the mark. The price is right also @ under $11 in Ontario.

Served chilled. So chilled it's on the verge of freezing. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

The Doug said:


> Had a bottle of Inniskillin Cabernet Franc 2008 with dinner this evening - wow, so very smooth and pleasant. I think I'll be consuming a number of bottles of this over the Summer. Nice surprise, and good, good sippin'.


Tried some of this while in the wine region two weekends ago. Agreed, very nice. We came back with one of their rosés. But I should add that Inniskillin was bested by the other wineries we visited - namely, Riverview, Konzelmann and Reif - all had some very tasty offerings.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Max said:


> Tried some of this while in the wine region two weekends ago. Agreed, very nice. We came back with one of their rosés. But I should add that Inniskillin was bested by the other wineries we visited - namely, Riverview, Konzelmann and Reif - all had some very tasty offerings.


You forgot Cave Springs! From their Rose to Chardonnay, they are consistently delicious every time.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Max said:


> ...namely, Riverview, Konzelmann and Reif - all had some very tasty offerings.


Thanks - I'm going to see if any of these are in stock at our local SAQ outlets...


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Wow. Old thread.

Since it hasn't been mentioned yet, a great site for wine reviews, suggestions, and pairings is WineAlign . If you're in Ontario, it's even better; It's tied in to the LCBO, and shows how many bottles of the vintage wine you are looking at are at your local LCBO.

My standard "non-vintage" red: Penfolds Koonunga Hill Cab Shiraz. My standard "non-vintage" white: Henry of Pelham's Sibling Rivalry Riesling, Chardonnay and Gewürztraminer. Of course, I almost always get a vintage now, so I guess they are not that standard anymore.

A7


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Wanted another bottle of the Inniskillin this weekend but alas, there's no stock around at the moment (at least, none within reasonable distance).

So I picked up a bottle of *Sumac Ridge 2009 Private Reserve Merlot*. Not as punchy as some of the California merlots that I'm fond of (but that's not necessarily a bad thing) - it's very nice and I wouldn't hesitate to buy it again.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

That does not surprise me. I am a big fan of *Sumac Ridge Cabernet Sauvignon*, well worth the nearly $20 a bottle it now commands when a few years old. And to think I used to toss a case in the cargo bin of the jet and fly it home at $12 a bottle. Sigh, memories.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Prospect Winery Major Allan Merlot - very nice domestic. On my buy again list for sure.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Our "house red" for the past couple of years has been J.J. McWilliams Shiraz Cab. 

It gets good reviews. 

J.J. Mcwilliams Shiraz Cabernet 2006 | Wine Reviews by Natalie MacLean

JJ McWilliams | One Cook, Two Kitchens


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

This evening we enjoyed a bottle of Diamond Collection Black Label Claret (2010) from Francis Ford Coppola's winery. Excellent; will definitely buy again.


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

I did wine tastings at a few of the southern Okanagan, BC (Osoyoos to Oliver) wineries this past May, and I'm now getting to try the wines I brought back. Only two so far, and they're whites --

-- "Oliver's Choice" (2011), a kerner, from Oliver Twist Estate winery, Oliver, BC.
-- "Chorus" (2010), a proprietary blend of Germanic and white Pinot varietals, from Stoneboat Vineyards, Oliver, BC.

Both "bright and tasty" .... and great on these summer, warm days!!
Cheers!!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I'm far from a wine connoisseur, going no further than "red or white" and "chilean or french" 

I should really ask my pal at Sublime Vins (*shameless promotion*) to give me a bit of orientation... but then, my wine budget is currently being eaten up by the diaper budget, so this may have to wait until I need a retirement hobby....


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Many years ago I used to run wine shows featuring Canadian wines, and there are many many great choices out there. But sins of the past have caught up to me and I have to watch my sugar content. I have been looking for a low sugar wine ( as "O" ) seems to have gone out of favour here in Ontario, and how found that Kressmann's Chardonay from France is one of the better ones out there with an extremely low sugar content, but has a lovely light flavour.


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

My latest taste (from the wines I brought back last May from our visit to wineries in Oliver/Osoyoos, in BC's southern Okanagan) -
- another from the 'Oliver Twist Winery' (Oliver, BC) - called 'French Embrace' (2011) -- another white, but this time a chardonnay and viognier blend. Wow, a major treat to the taste buds!! 

Now just wish I had opted for more than the one bottle!!
Cheers!


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

One more white purchased during our late-May trip to the southern Okanagan of BC 

Adega Estate Winery (Osoyoos, BC) -- 'Felicidade' (2010) ... their name for a unique blend of Viognier grapes. A totally refreshing "yum" of flavours and aromas. Like the last wine, wish I had bought more!!

Cheers!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

On a recent trip, my brother-in-law from Manitoba gave me a bottle of red, an Ortas 2007 Prestige Cotes du Rhone Villages RASTEAU after staying as a guest in our motor home for few nights. Dare I try it? (He is a real joker.)

EDIT: Forgot to mention that it is a French wine.


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

SINC said:


> On a recent trip, my brother-in-law from Manitoba gave me a bottle of red, an Ortas 2007 Prestige Cotes du Rhone Villages RASTEAU after staying as a guest in our motor home for few nights. Dare I try it? (He is a real joker.)
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention that it is a French wine.


I did a little 'searching' .... looks like you were given a fine wine. Enjoy!!


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Ok .. just finished 'the' best of the whites purchased in the southern Okanagan last May. I believe this white is 'the' best white wine I have ever tasted .... 

Adega Estate Winery (Osoyoos, BC) ... pinot gris (2011) ... I savoured each and every mouthful. If only I had known how good it was, there would be more bottles, and many more tastes to do the same!!!

Learning!!


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

The missus' and I spontaneously cracked a bottle of Groth, Oakville Cabernet 2003, Napa Valley.

She just finished a contract and her 80 year old Mum passed her driver's test (worried she wouldn't) with 100%.

Had it with BBQ'd chicken and baby arugula mixed with extra virgin olive oil, parmesan and halved cherry tomatoes. Delectable!

This wine starts full and has the smoothest middle and finish. No edge to it at all. Just warm, earthy and delicious. Glad we did it. 

As Konrad Ejbich once said on his CBC radio spot:

Listener: We've been aging this wine for quite some time and are wondering when to open it. We were thinking of a special occasion.

Konrad: How about tonight?

Words to live by.


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Some much-enjoyed whites lately (each dry, light, crisp, and very tasty) --

Gehringher Brothers Estate Winery (Oliver, BC):
- dry riesling (2012)
- pinot gris (2012)

Inniskillen Okanagan (Oliver, BC):
- pinot grigio (2012)
- riesling (Reserve, 2011)

.. and a tip from the past re: wine pairing.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Found this on sale yesterday for $11.99 and picked up two. Had one last night which was delicious and fruity.


----------

